# Two questions about xorg chromium



## mikepwagner (Oct 25, 2016)

When I installed chromium, pkg said:

```
Message from droid-fonts-ttf-20131024_3:
You can start using the fonts by following these instructions:

Add the following line to the "Files" section of your X.org configuration
file:

    FontPath    "/usr/local/share/fonts/Droid/"
```
Where is my X.org configuration?

The only file in xorg.conf.d is an nvidia conf file I created when I installed the driver for my nvidia card:

```
ichael@freebsd:~ % cd /usr/local/etc/X11
michael@freebsd:/usr/local/etc/X11 % ls
xinit        xorg.conf.d
michael@freebsd:/usr/local/etc/X11 % ls xorg.conf.d
10-nvidia.conf
michael@freebsd:/usr/local/etc/X11 % cat xorg.conf.d/10-nvidia.conf 
Section "Device"
    Identifier "NVIDIA Card"
    VendorName "NVIDIA Corporation"
    Driver "nvidia"
EndSection
michael@freebsd:/usr/local/etc/X11 %
```
Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Oct 25, 2016)

Just create a /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/files-fonts.conf:

```
Section "Files"
   FontPath    "/usr/local/share/fonts/Droid/"
EndSection
```


----------



## lme@ (Oct 25, 2016)

This is usually no longer necessary. pkg calls "fc-cache" and so the newly installed font can be found by all programs.


----------

